# Aftermarket Headers 3.3L Supercharged?



## johnyblaze139 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, has anyone come across any performance headers for the SuperCharged V6 2001+ ? Thanks


----------



## Supercharger1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Spencer Low Racing makes headers for the V6 (VG33E) engines, however they state they are for off-road use only. Check with your local state laws regarding the use of headers on vehicles equiped with emission control exhaust systems. 

Click here >>> SLR


----------



## Fulltilt1 (May 14, 2004)

Supercharger1 said:


> Spencer Low Racing makes headers for the V6 (VG33E) engines, however they state they are for off-road use only. Check with your local state laws regarding the use of headers on vehicles equiped with emission control exhaust systems.
> 
> Click here >>> SLR


They tell you they're for offroad but they bolted right up and I just passed inspection. The emissions cleared fine. The SLR Headers have the ports for the O2 sensors just take them out of the original manifold/headpipe and reinstall them in the headers, or if you have more then 50K miles just get a new pair.


----------

